# Two lost kayaks on Shoshone



## EpicAdv (May 18, 2020)

Ran Shoshone this morning (5/17) and lost two kayaks:

Marbled Blue Jackson Karma
Black/Red Wave Sport Big EZ

Based on a few folks we talked to, sounded like they made it at least past No Name.

Thank you for any assistance in locating them!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

sounds like an epic adventure


----------



## EpicAdv (May 18, 2020)

Indeed, it was that! Perhaps a bit more than bargained for!


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

Blade&Shaft said:


> sounds like an epic adventure


I see what you did there.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Let’s hear the story. It’s Mountain Buzz right?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Plus one for the story. No boating here in fly over country so any trip report is fun reading.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Guessing the boats are down in DeBeque Canyon by now...


----------



## EpicAdv (May 18, 2020)

Ok. Here's the story: 

I'm a fairly green paddler, only having done this a few years now. I had more or less successfully run Shoshone on Friday and Saturday. We were doing one last run before heading back home Sunday morning. 

The run started ominously with the back-strap of the experienced paddler I was with breaking. After a bit of a jury rig, we were underway trying to make a bit cleaner run than the previous days. One of my challenges seems to be slowing down. Even though I was trying to follow them for a line, I got out in front, successfully rolled and came up in front of a big bulge that I couldn't get out of the way of. Next thing I knew, I was getting thrashed pretty good in a hole and bailed out. The other kayak behind me now followed my bad line trying to save me, rolled, but without the back-strap and the sticky hole, couldn't roll back.

Both of our swims were uneventful and we were able to get to the bike path side pretty quickly. 

... not really that epic of story!


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Boooooo. If you lose 2 boats it should be way more epic a story.


----------

